# Accucraft Lynton and Barnstaple "Lew" Review?



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

I missed, along with about 8 others in North America, apparently, in getting a Lew as it was short-shipped by the UK Accucraft people to Accucraft US. So we now have a wait for a few months until more are shipped.
I was wondering of those who received them what they think of the engine, do they like it, what is the length of the run on a boiler fill, does it track well etc?
Myron


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Myron, 
So glad to hear that more Lews are coming. 
I thought that perhaps you had missed out altogether. 
Hope it's not too long of a wait. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

Myron, 

My understanding is that only one unit was shipped to the USA. Did you have one on pre-order? Several in the UK have posted videos on YouTube as here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCp2uGKwTX8 

Regards, 
Chuck Collins


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you for the video, Chuck, and the best wishes, David. 

Chuck, I did not pre-order but did order locally for one in late August and was advised they were being shipped to California. After follow-ups prior to December, I was informed this month that the order was short-shipped from the UK. More are expected in early 2013, I am told. 

I did also try for the L&B third composite coach as shown with the duckets in the video but was advised by a couple of dealers that it was sold out in North America.. 

So I must stand and wait... 
Myron


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep saw the same issue. Order will be filled with next batch.....From the comments and videos though it is a real nice running locomotive. Nice to see that they tried something new and modeled the correct valve gear.


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

I have loco number 018 fitted with radio control here in the UK. I was going to do a "First Impressions" review for the 16mmngm mail list after my first two attempts at running. Knowing there are a lot of very vocal Accucraft "Fan Boys" out there stopped me as the review was, for the most part, negative. I decided I did not need the hassle or arguments it would cause. 

This only applies to model 018 and I am not aware how others have got on with theirs as there does seem to be a shortage of reports !. 
Dougie Leaver


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Dougie, Did you contact your supplier or Accucraft UK about your "problems " with the engine ?


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

I should love to answer your question Myron, but my Lew, ordered very early here in the UK, did not make it into the first batch either! I had three videos planned....but such is life........and maybe the weather will be better in the Spring..... 

Luckily a customer helped me with the crucial measurements ;-) 

Dougie - I am sure Ian at Accucraft UK will sort out your problems - no doubt you will be speaking to him when the holidays are over. 

Cheers 
Chris


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Rod, 
was wondering if you would drop by. 

No way to contact them as they are still closed for the Xmas / New Year holidays. 

"Problems" , what problems. I only mentioned that my review was "negative" ?. I have sorted out several quality control problems that should have been done during manufacture. Other than that there is still one negative on the loco itself and one with a supplied part. 

Chris, I dont talk to Mr. Pearse as I did not purchase from him. Any warranty queries will be with the suppliers only. 

If there is still a"problem" after further remedial work Ill take it up with the suppliers later. 

Dougie Leaver


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I have spent some time "fettling" this loco. Mostly what appears to be 
either quality control or assembly problems. Not going to go into detail but 
certainly not an "out of the box" loco like my Countess. These annoying 
"problems" could possibly only be on my own loco. Now that I seem to have 
sorted most of them out I ran the loco on Sunday and Monday afternoons. 
The gas / burner system seems to be a little more stable than the other 
Accucraft loco's I own. There was little or no "blowlamp" effect on lighting 
up. It settled down to a steady burn quite quickly. Not sure about that 
smokebox fastening idea. The thread seems to be very stiff for the 
tightening lever at the back. I suspect quite a few will be broken. I have 
tried lighting at the chimney and it does seem to work OK but with a very 
loud "pop". 
The water filler valve supplied had a hole in it too big to take any of 
the water bottle tubes I have so was swapped for the one on the Baldwin. The 
water gauge is sort of accurate but does suffer from bubbles. I think a thin 
piece of brass wire will improve this. This loco has a large gas tank so 
will need to be topped up to stop the boiler running dry. 
No oil drain on the lubricator so it has to be syringed out. There was 
supposed to be some tube in the kit but nothing could be found in mine. 
The fitted 900 Mah AAA battery went flat on the second run, possibly 
because on the first one the gear servo was fighting against its stop.With 
the supplied radio it is not possible to adjust this without removing the 
body of the loco to adjust the linkage. I fitted a Spektrum radio to sort 
this and both the regulator and the valve gear were adjusted using this 
radio's end point control. I think there is room for AA's in the cab so Ill 
fit some larger capacity ones. 
After getting pressure up and clearing the cylinders I refilled the gas 
tank on both occasions. Once warmed running proved, this time, to be as good 
as the Countess/Earl. Smooth and powerfull while maintaining a steady speed. 
There seems to be some good low speed torque as the loco slowed but did not 
stop on tight curves and changes in gradient. Gas control was a little 
"twitchy". The very smallest adjustment sent the pressure from about 20PSI 
to over 60. I was only running light engine and the 20PSI was enough to 
provide ample power for this. I think with a bit more load on the buffer 
this will be less of a problem. Both of the runs the loco managed 40 minutes 
on that full tank of gas. Should improve with running but remember this was 
light engine. 
Not sure about those pony trucks and tracking. The test was done on a 
small circle (18 yards) of track and showed no problems. Earlier tests had 
shown some problems with points. 
I did notice that the front of the boiler smokebox gets very warm. Some 
insulation seems to be applied to the interior of the smokebox. Also the 
pony truck wheels are not insulated. The instructions tell about this and 
say that insulated wheels are not fitted "due to heat problems". So those 
who run with the gas turned right up beware !. 
The loco looks very nice in its Southern livery with some very nice 
detailing. Cab is not too cluttered and will look good with a crew on board. 
The valve gear looks quite hypnotic as it moves but I suspect is not "full " 
Joy gear. It does not "notch" up so I think there may not be any lap on the 
slide valves. A minor point but means the valve gear actuation must be set 
right or lumpy running will result as I found out. 
Apart from a cluster of minor niggles out of the box I think it will make 
a good addition to the fleet of the R, R & M Railway. 
Hope this helps, its a short report I sent to the 16mmngm group. 
Dougie Leaver


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an update on the 2nd batch, The production is scheduled for April 2013 and orders are being accepted.


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

Dougie, sorry to hear about your wee problems. I believe the Goodall valves supplied by Accucraft (UK) are the standard Accucraft (US) item so should be a universal fit, if you have a duff one I suggest you pop it back to Accucraft and they will, as usual, send a replacement by return. I saw three of these lovely locos running at Warley as part of the "Lynton & Barnstaple World" show within a show and given that this was November they must have been 'straight off the boat' as it were. Two were manual and one was RC fitted and all were lapping the layout with apparent ease - the Joy valve gear seemed to be attracting a lot of favourable comment and easy comparison could be made with 'Lyd' just a few yards away. I must congratulate the L & B team and Ffestiniog for arranging a simply great display. As ever, if anyone has issues with a model the last port of call should be complaining on a public forum, I'd always start by talking to the manufacturer - never had a problem with Roundhouse, Accucraft or even Archangel on that basis!

Hugh


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Hugh and others, 
After further tweeking of the valve gear I took the loco to the York Model Engineer's Garden Railway here in the UK. It was a cold day on Thursday but I had two very good runs with "Lew". She steamed well despite the cold and with only 20PSI on the gauge managed her four coach train with ease. Slow smooth and yet strangely powerfull. Both runs were about 35 minutes in duration. So I seem to have got her over her problems and would now say she is every bit as good as my Accucraft "The Earl". 
Its a pity I got some niggles out of the box but I have now reports from three others who have not had any problems. I must have the "tea break" loco that gets assembled in a haste. Or had as I am now more than satisfied with her. 
Hugh, I spent hours talking to Stewart Browne about gas burners to no avail. He still insists on doing it his way and only Thursday I picked up my Beddgelert after it had been fitted with a Roundhouse burner. Total transformation of the loco as it now produces any amount of steam and runs like a good one. 
Dougie Leaver


----------



## Hugh Napier (Oct 10, 2012)

*coughs*... I should have mentioned my contact with Stuart was thirty years ago! 

Hugh


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qupPOyzvens&feature=share&list=PLQJAfJKujr1Uj9vhJste7IK-WVjH0Aaj9 

For those interested in the new Accucraft Manning Wardle 2-6-2T (Lew) locomotive, I have attached a link above to a short video of our locomotive operating after we made some modifications. The mod's included: 
1) Installation of RC servos, battery and receiver; 2) regauging to 32mm; 3) raising of both pilots; 4) reversing the viewing direction of the pressure gauge. 
The loco operated very well during the first run and is a good steaming engine. I have a new Summerlands Chuffer on hand but have not installed it yet. The pilots on both ends of the loco had to be raised as they scraped the rail in several spots on our railway but it was a minor modification and it now operates without problems. 

Ric


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Ric, 
Thanks for the video, the Lew looks great! That is a really nice layout that you have as well, reminds me that I must get some more trees/plants in to offset the glare of the gravel on my layout. 
What with Chris B's three part video, Chuck's and yours, it will seem like a long time before I get my Lew. 
Myron


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted By Two Foot Cal on 09 Feb 2013 08:59 AM 
The mod's included: 
1) Installation of RC servos, battery and receiver; 2) regauging to 32mm; 3) raising of both pilots; 4) reversing the viewing direction of the pressure gauge. 
The loco operated very well during the first run and is a good steaming engine. I have a new Summerlands Chuffer on hand but have not installed it yet. The pilots on both ends of the loco had to be raised as they scraped the rail in several spots on our railway but it was a minor modification and it now operates without problems. 

Ric 
That looks great Ric - did you install the R/C yourself? It is a job I still have to do. Luckily my pilots didn't foul the line so they will stay as they are. Fitting the Chuffer is nearly as simple as turning the gauge round though. It took me under five minutes and is filmed pretty much in real time on my third vid.

Sorry we are rubbing it in Myron ;-)
Cheeers
Chris


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the messages and comments. I watched Chris's videos and enjoyed them very much. I had ordered the manual version during the 2011 Summer National Steam Up here in California and it did seem like a long time between order and delivery but the wait was worth it. I did install the RC myself. I installed Hitec HS65MG servos and a Spektrum AR6115e Receiver plus 4.8V battery pack and switch harness. It was pretty simple to install the servos after I fabricated the servo brackets from brass sheet. I utilized the existing predrilled/pretapped 2mm holes in the deck plate for mounting the servos and that work out perfect on this loco. Accucraft supplied a plate for mounting the switch and this installs inside the cab using a pair of supplied 2mm hex head bolts. This plate also allows room for install of the battery pack between the switch plate and the rear cab plate. 
Chris's video provides the necessary instructions for installing the Chuffer which is next on my list of modifications. Thanks for providing the Chuffer, I have installed them in most of my locomotives and enjoy the enhanced sound effects they provide. 
The only draw back on this loco that I have found is the lack of a underfloor drain on the lubricator, although they might have built it this way so that the lubricator is fitted up tight against the boiler and this allows more space for mounting the throttle servo. I mounted the servo tight against the lubricator and still have space in the cab for the engine crew. 
Regards, 
Ric


----------



## Chris B (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks Ric - that is useful to know. I will have the body off this week as I also want to spray the smokebox matt black - it is all a bit shiny for me. Strangely I don't mind the lack of drain, as on a couple of my Accucraft locos I have to take the drain plug right oput, which is fiddly. The syringe does the job instantly. 

Glad you enjoyed the vids and the sound effects from the Chuffer and I look forward to seeing the next vid on your fine railway! 
Cheers 
Chris


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Ric, Your Railway is Outstanding! With the water feature, buildings, and great looking trees you are able to grow. But most of all, you model in 32mm gauge, something not done much on this side of the pond. I am interested in modeling 32mm Narrow Gauge, and your Railway is an inspiration. Perhaps you could make a Utube feature on your Railway layout itself? Or post up an article on the Layout side of this forum?


----------



## Two Foot Cal (Aug 3, 2008)

Jim, 
Thanks for the nice comments on our 2 Foot Railway. I was thinking of making up a video this spring of more action on the line so I will keep your suggestion on tap. We store most of the buildings in doors during the winter and put them out side again once the weather is nice. This year we could have put them out in January as the weather has been nothing but clear, sunny but cold here in Northern California. We started the railway in 1996 at our previous residence and moved to our present residence in 2004. We transplanted the track but have built mostly new structures since relocating. 
We are mavericks here with our 32mm track gauge and most of the steamers we know are into 45mm equipment but that has never deterred my interest in modeling the 2 footers in 16mm scale. we have a large stable of live steamers and two small battery powered gas mechanicals that we operate when we just want to watch trains run around. 
Ric


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Ric, your layout and landscaping is amazing. Thank you for sharing it!!


----------

